
Design Tools for Everything - yvonnick
https://github.com/LisaDziuba/Awesome-Design-Tools
======
Crinus
These lists are a nice idea, but i do not like the execution - they are little
more than a dump of someone's bookmarks. Personally i'd like to see a bit more
information about each entry, including screenshots and a short explanation
about the program.

Something like Softpedia would be great (although simpler), although
preferably without garbage reviews like this:
[https://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Coding-
languages-C...](https://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Coding-languages-
Compilers/DMD.shtml) (for a bonus WTF check the screenshot).

Alternatively (and probably easier to do) something like tinyapps.org but with
a bit more information per entry.

~~~
codetrotter
> Something like Softpedia would be great (although simpler), although
> preferably without garbage reviews like this:
> [https://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Coding-
> languages-C...](https://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Coding-languages-
> Compilers/DMD.shtml) (for a bonus WTF check the screenshot).

Oh lord. That was nothing short of embarrassing to read. As in I feel
embarrassed on the part of whoever wrote that "review". And you were right
about the screenshot lol.

~~~
Crinus
Sadly most of their reviews are of similar quality to the point where i wonder
why they bother. It is nice that they host a lot of the software they list
(there are several programs that their original developers have long
disappeared but they are still available by Softpedia) and the screenshots are
often useful (...well, except in this case), but i've never seen any software
review of theirs to be good (they do have some serviceable game reviews
though).

------
koolba
I read the title as an imperative statement and was disappointed that it’s
just yet another GitHub “ _Awesome list of..._ ”.

Was really hoping for an article about building custom tooling as I feel like
a lot of my day is spent doing exactly that (ie mini tools to automate
recurring semi manual tasks).

~~~
imglorp
I read it a second way, also wrong: tools to help me design things.

Do all web designers think they're the center of everything? :-) ... I KID!

------
hombre_fatal
These curations get overwhelming pretty fast and lack social proof. Anyone can
pull request anything.

For example, the first screenshot tool I clicked didn't even have a screenshot
or copy on the landing page. Just a download button + email collection form.
[https://getkap.co/](https://getkap.co/) \-- Not something I would blindly run
on my machine, but I'd consider it if it was HN's favorite tool.

Another take on these "Awesome *" lists would be to link to real world forum
topics (Reddit, HN, etc) where people are discussing, say, their favorite
screen-recording tool. That way you at least get a priority queue of software
to consider. And you can differentiate between a tool with 100 upvotes vs. one
that's only ever shilled by its shady creator.

~~~
duiker101
The saddest thing about Kap, is that they had a very nice landing page, so
much so I had put it in my "inspiration" list. And then they changed it to
this...

~~~
timothyis
Changing soon

------
multipass
All these "awesome list of ..." maybe means that there is a need for a site
like Yahoo in the 90's which tried to catalogize internet in a hierarchical
list-of-lists manner.

~~~
aldanor
And then you quite quickly get to a point when you need to curate an "awesome
list of awesome lists" like
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
or "awesome list of awesome lists of awesome lists" like
[https://github.com/t3chnoboy/awesome-awesome-
awesome](https://github.com/t3chnoboy/awesome-awesome-awesome) ...

~~~
teddyh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

~~~
airstrike
> _This list is incomplete; you can help by expanding it._

------
rosegarden0
Im fascinated by the popularity of curated lists. There are so many and most
of them get a ton of likes/upvotes/etc. any research on why this is the case?

~~~
alexpetralia
I am not sure about research (though of course research-based evidence is
always good), but I think this stems from people's innate desire for
simplicity/order. Listicles hack our primitive brain.

~~~
rosegarden0
True, but the amount of available (and often identical) lists is incredible.
Are people really using these lists long-term or are they enthusiastically
bookmarked and then forgotten for ever? Genuinely interested

------
starky
Design Tools for "Everything", yet is missing all the most common design tools
for device design. Where are SolidWorks, Creo, Altium, etc.?

------
JunaidBhai
This is literally a gold mine. Despite being a founder of a Design company,
coming across such collection of compiled resources has always been a painful
task.

I have tried using [https://startupstash.com](https://startupstash.com) and
[https://startupresources.io](https://startupresources.io) earlier which had
good resources too.

What's the best way to add more products to the list? Any idea if I could add
the following products: Product 1: [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com)
Product 2: [http://draftss.com/getfeedback](http://draftss.com/getfeedback)

~~~
LisaDziuba
> What's the best way to add more products to the list?

You just need to send Pull Request to the GitHub repo.

Here you will find the guide: [https://github.com/LisaDziuba/Awesome-Design-
Tools/blob/mast...](https://github.com/LisaDziuba/Awesome-Design-
Tools/blob/master/Contribution_Guidelines.md)

------
orarbel1
Missing our tool for high-fidelity prototypes in Sketch:
[https://www.animaapp.com](https://www.animaapp.com)

~~~
gtirloni
You can submit a pull request from the GitHub website directly. Just click
edit.

------
Waterluvian
This is a great resource to have. I'm a little disappointed that it's more a
tools for Designers resource. Mostly graphics and UI and such.

I was hoping to find some design tools for HFSMs that aren't just flow chart
drawing tools.

------
skilled
Seen this everywhere the last couple of days, a "spam" campaign going on?

~~~
wingerlang
The people behind "Flawless App" tend to do a loooooot of content, linking
back to their app. On one hand, some content is actually pretty nice. On the
other, it can come across spammy.

------
jhund
Thanks for this list. I found Keyshape for authoring web animations.

------
akadrew2
It's quite similar to [http://evernote.design/](http://evernote.design/)

~~~
radley
Good resource, but it's not that similar. The Evernote site is more about
design content than tools. For example: version control, typeface, and 3D are
all thrown together as "Design Tools"

[http://evernote.design/categories/design-
tools/](http://evernote.design/categories/design-tools/)

~~~
LisaDziuba
The Evernote site is good as well!

------
stronglikedan
No FontForge under Font Tools? For shame... ;-)

~~~
LisaDziuba
feel free to send a Pull Request ;-)

------
emilfihlman
Does not feature electronics at all.

~~~
ducktective
or mechanical construction tools

------
rooam-dev
Where is Zulip? :)

~~~
LisaDziuba
you can add it :)

------
madez
[Wrong thread]

~~~
mabbo
I'm pretty sure you posted this on the wrong thread, but I'm enjoying
imagining you didn't.

(And it's a great point! Go repost it in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581571))

~~~
madez
Yup, thanks. HN confused me somewhat because the thread about Ulrich was shown
when I wasn't logged in, but wasn't shown when I was logged in.

